# Perfect Effects 8 For Free



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2014)

Perfect Effects 8 Offer ? onOne Software

It's some effects engine of some kind.  No idea, but it's usually $100 and I know people like this kinda thing, so...


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2014)

Someone else beat you to it - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...50487-i-don-t-know-where-share-free-plug.html


----------



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah. sorry. I try to help. I fail.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 25, 2014)

ill give it a try. see how much it is going to cost me in email spam.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 25, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Ah. sorry. I try to help. I fail.


Your title is better 


pixmedic said:


> ill give it a try. see how much it is going to cost me in email spam.


I have a junk email for such


----------



## ratssass (Jan 25, 2014)

d/l it yesterday..........no increase in spam...........yet


----------



## BillM (Jan 25, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Ah. sorry. I try to help. I fail.



That is still better than failing to try to help


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just paid $99.99 for that a week ago.  FML


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2014)

I got Perfect Effects 4.0.1 when they had a free give-away of the software maybe a year or so ago...it works pretty well as an application that makes it easy to paint on color effects and stuff. My biggest gripe was that once activated, it "took over" and started file-mapping all of my Photoshop .TIF files so that it (perfect Effects 4) was the default application for opening .TIFs...what a PITA...


----------



## pjaye (Jan 25, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Perfect Effects 8 Offer ? onOne Software
> 
> It's some effects engine of some kind. No idea, but it's usually $100 and I know people like this kinda thing, so...



thank you!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I'm giving it a try.


----------



## hopdaddy (Jan 26, 2014)

It will only work with windows 7, 34 bit and newer os . I d/l 2 days ago and have windows 7 (not in 64 bit ) failed to load ..........fyi


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 26, 2014)

That's gotta' be the slowest program I've ever loaded onto my computer. It lasted about 15 minutes...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2014)

I wouldn't want it if they hand delivered it


----------



## kathyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you Keith.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2014)

I havent had too much time to mess with it yet...
but it seems to load plugins for LR and PS as well as the stand alone program. 
from the 5 minutes i spent messing with it, it _*looks *_like its just a bunch of "actions" rolled up into "one button effects". 

I wont give it the boot quite yet, since i haven't really given it a fair shake, but upon cursory inspection of what it delivers, I will probably stick with PortraitPlus as my portrait go to aside from LR and PS.


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up.  I didn't notice much that couldn't be accomplished in either LR or PS, but I passed it along to some folks who might benefit from the "preset" idea.  I think a lot of people see photos and like the "look" of them, but don't necessarily know how to achieve that when they're starting from scratch.  My guess is that this program probably appeals to them quite a lot.  In any event, it's a very generous offer on onOne's behalf -- thanks again.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks.  There are a few presets in PE 4 that worked pretty well. Will check this one out.


----------

